# EOI with or without IELTS



## ashah (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello,

I got my skill assessment result "positive" and now planning for IELTS and EOI.

I am planning to give IELTS exam next month (8th March)... and my Birth Date is 9th March and if I apply after that then I may not be able to claim "30" age points.

*My question is*
1) Can I submit EOI before getting IELTS result or should I wait for IELTS result and then apply for EOI.

2) If I apply for EOI with IELTS results, but result is 6.0 band only... in that case can we update/submit.

Any pointer or help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank You


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

1 - you can fill in EOI, but you will not be able to submit it without IELTS.
2 - you can update EOI till the time you get an invitation. You must have proof for any points you claim at the time of invitation. Any IELTS result submitted after you are invited to apply will not be considered.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

Even if you could submit an EOI before taking the IELTS, they consider your age at the time of invitation, not at the time of EOI submission. Suffice to say, if you are turning 33 on 9th March -- and don't receive an invite before then -- you are guaranteed to lose 5 points; there's just no way around it. Regarding your 2nd question, from what I've read on these forums, if you submit an EOI and update something later on, it might change your date of effect (which becomes very important if you are applying for the one of the 6 golden occupations and have just 60 points). 

As an example, people with occupation code 2613 and 60 points are having to wait a decent amount of time. Earlier the wait time was roughly 4 months but lately with what has been the pattern in the last 2 rounds, it might take even longer to get an invitation. So, say if you had originally submitted an EOI on 1st Aug, 2013, that would be your date of effect. If 2 months later, you changed some information (not 100% sure if even a minor change like a typo or something would affect this), your date of effect might get changed to Oct 2013.





ashah said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my skill assessment result "positive" and now planning for IELTS and EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## ashah (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank your for details reply.. really appreciate your help.

I have one more query regarding Work Experience Points: If you can help me in that...

I have around 7 years of work experience and I have submitted all required docs for assessment. On the basis of that I got my ACS assessment result and for work experience they have mentioned below points...

"The following employment after October 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261312 ANZSCO code."
1) Work Experience One, Dates: 10/06 - 12/11 (5Yrs 2mths)
2) Work Experience Two, Dates: 12/11 - 11/13 (1Yrs 11mths)

*My Questions/Confusion is*
1) Do not know why they are considering employment after October 2011? 
2) On the basis of above statement I can not claim "10 Points" for 5+ years of work experience - right? (If i calculate experience after Oct 2011 then it's less than 3 years)
3) Can I ask them for reasons? as I have submitted all docs for employment also.

Thank You.



rahulreshu said:


> Even if you could submit an EOI before taking the IELTS, they consider your age at the time of invitation, not at the time of EOI submission. Suffice to say, if you are turning 33 on 9th March -- and don't receive an invite before then -- you are guaranteed to lose 5 points; there's just no way around it. Regarding your 2nd question, from what I've read on these forums, if you submit an EOI and update something later on, it might change your date of effect (which becomes very important if you are applying for the one of the 6 golden occupations and have just 60 points).
> 
> As an example, people with occupation code 2613 and 60 points are having to wait a decent amount of time. Earlier the wait time was roughly 4 months but lately with what has been the pattern in the last 2 rounds, it might take even longer to get an invitation. So, say if you had originally submitted an EOI on 1st Aug, 2013, that would be your date of effect. If 2 months later, you changed some information (not 100% sure if even a minor change like a typo or something would affect this), your date of effect might get changed to Oct 2013.


----------



## satz.v (Feb 12, 2014)

Hi asha,
Thats how it works.
They deduct some 4 yrs exp and will consider only remaining exp as your actual exp.
I guess the deducted 4 yrs will be equated for some Australian Computer Qualification.

So, you no need to ask them about it.
I too asked the same question but didnt get any valid response from them.


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

That depends on whether or not your education is closely related to your occupation. I have a BE in Computer Engg (also have one in Computer Science) and have been working as a programmer analyst so they deducted 2 years for me (which I believe is the minimum deduction).

If your major was say electrical engineering but were working as a programmer then they would deduct more years because as per them it would take you a longer time to become skilled in this field that is not related to your education. If your occupation was related to electrical engg then they might have deducted just 2 years because your occupation and education were related (of course, just to clarify if you are an electrical engineer and working in the same field, I doubt you'd be getting yourself assessed by ACS).


----------



## emerald89 (Jan 22, 2014)

Precursors to submit EOI for primary applicant is having the skill assessment done and IELTS completed. I have seen on this forum that if your IELTS result date is later than your EOI submission date, visa application is rejected. Same goes for skill assessment report. 



ashah said:


> Hello,
> 
> I got my skill assessment result "positive" and now planning for IELTS and EOI.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sennara (Jul 31, 2013)

emerald89 said:


> Precursors to submit EOI for primary applicant is having the skill assessment done and IELTS completed. I have seen on this forum that if your IELTS result date is later than your EOI submission date, visa application is rejected. Same goes for skill assessment report.


That's true.

You can't submit the EOI before you get both your skills assessment and IELTS results.


----------

